# An entry level ALS around the price of a Rolex No-Date Sub?



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi I have been doing abit of research after seeing the pictures of the 1815 and Lange 1 series. They are very beautiful and I will definitely love to own of these watches. 

I am not very familiar with ALS but I know it is one of the best German watchmakers in the world now and their watches are beautiful!

I notice that many of their watches use precious metals. If I would like to get an entry level ALS, which model would that be? I am looking at something around the price of a Rolex No-Date Sub (my max budget). Does that watch even exist in ALS catalogue?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

In a nutshell: there is not such entry level ALS. Maybe het a second hand ALS starting at 10.000/12.000 Euro.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Mike! Then can I ask which model is the entry ALS? Do they have a stainless steel model?



stuffler said:


> In a nutshell: there is not such entry level ALS. Maybe het a second hand ALS starting at 10.000/12.000 Euro.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Given the budget constraint, you'll need to look for a preowned Lange. The least expensive preowned models tend to be the original Saxonias or 1815s. You can find gold ones for around $10,000 USD. Stainless steel is a non-starter, as Lange made only a handful of stainless steel watches and they are among the rarest and most expensive. You may find the "Historic Data" tab of this table, at [url]http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q if you want to bookmark it[/URL], to be useful when you look around.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

1815, Saxonia.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys! Guess i have to can my ALS plan for awhile first. For a watch in this price range, I rather get a new one. Time to slowly save up for a 1815.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Please do reconsider the idea of purchasing a preowned Lange. If you buy new, then your Lange will lose about 40% of its value as soon as you pay for it. Almost all standard-production Lange models have pretty low resale values relative to their original retail price. And if you buy a preowned Lange, Lange can totally overhaul both the movement and the case to make it look and function just like new. In fact, if the case has deep scratches or dings, Lange will laser-fill them (rather than polish them) so you don't lose any metal. When the watch is returned to you, it'll come with the same warranty (2 years, in the US) that you'd receive if you bought it brand new. The cost for all that is far, far less than the difference in purchase price between new and preowned. So in my opinion, preowned is totally the way to go if money is a concern. Good luck though!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmm..thanks for the advice! Can you recommend me some good websites for me to look at preowned Lange?



CFR said:


> Please do reconsider the idea of purchasing a preowned Lange. If you buy new, then your Lange will lose about 40% of its value as soon as you pay for it. Almost all standard-production Lange models have pretty low resale values relative to their original retail price. And if you buy a preowned Lange, Lange can totally overhaul both the movement and the case to make it look and function just like new. In fact, if the case has deep scratches or dings, Lange will laser-fill them (rather than polish them) so you don't lose any metal. When the watch is returned to you, it'll come with the same warranty (2 years, in the US) that you'd receive if you bought it brand new. The cost for all that is far, far less than the difference in purchase price between new and preowned. So in my opinion, preowned is totally the way to go if money is a concern. Good luck though!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Chrono24.com


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Adding my .02 because I did exactly that, purchased a preowned 1815. I did so specifically for size reasons (i.e. the 36mm fits my wrist so much better than the oversized 40mm iteration and the 38mm hadn't been released when I confirmed my purchase) plus I kinda like that mine has the history of being the "first" iteration of the 1815.

The discount over a new one was considerable and I actually booked a flight to pick it up in-person based on the savings. Overall the watch is working great, will be serviced within the year but once it comes back it will be literally as good as new and at less than half the cost of the newest 1815s. You can find Yellow Gold for slightly cheaper than Rosegold and the hands are different (i.e. Blued vs tonal) but they'll both land you well under 15K.

Search for a wristwatch

View attachment 7198122


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

*+1*

nt


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

CFR said:


> Please do reconsider the idea of purchasing a preowned Lange. If you buy new, then your Lange will lose about 40% of its value as soon as you pay for it. Almost all standard-production Lange models have pretty low resale values relative to their original retail price. And if you buy a preowned Lange, Lange can totally overhaul both the movement and the case to make it look and function just like new. In fact, if the case has deep scratches or dings, Lange will laser-fill them (rather than polish them) so you don't lose any metal. When the watch is returned to you, it'll come with the same warranty (2 years, in the US) that you'd receive if you bought it brand new. The cost for all that is far, far less than the difference in purchase price between new and preowned. So in my opinion, preowned is totally the way to go if money is a concern. Good luck though!


Thank you for sharing. I never owned a Lange but I heard and read some stories about its relatively high servicing fees compared to other HEW brands. What is your view on that?


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

maikeru,

I think they are a bit higher indeed. Yet you get the polishing and a new strap for free. Considering that, i think ALS is a few hundret bucks below other HEW brands.

This is my source. Sry, i just found a german source. But you can just trust me that i told you what you can read there 

Was kostet eine Uhrenrevision? 12 Marken und ihre Preise » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Your best bet is to check with an AD in your local market and ask, "How much will a complete overhaul cost for __ model?" I recall that there are different tiers of servicing in which you can get a light polish, full case refinishing (including laser-filling dings/scratches), a new strap, etc. Prices vary depending upon which options you choose. In the US (not sure about other markets), you get a 2-year warranty after a complete overhaul -- same warranty you get when you first buy the watch. That's a pretty long time.

The cost of an overhaul is about what I'd expect from a top brand. An FP Journe overhaul costs about $2400 USD for a calendar and includes a new strap but only a 1-year warranty, and I think Lange's cost is similar. Cost varies depending upon the model as well (e.g., overhauling calendars and chronographs cost more than time-only watches). I don't think it's more money than similar brands, but it's not a bargain either.

In addition, I find the service interval for Lange to be quite long because their watches are well-built and not delicate. I had a Langematik Perpetual Calendar that hadn't been serviced in over 10 years and probably went through the washing machine (and maybe the dryer) sometime during that 10-year period -- long story -- and ran just fine afterwards.


----------



## watchdanny (Jan 7, 2021)

aaroniusl said:


> Hi I have been doing abit of research after seeing the pictures of the 1815 and Lange 1 series. They are very beautiful and I will definitely love to own of these watches.
> 
> I am not very familiar with ALS but I know it is one of the best German watchmakers in the world now and their watches are beautiful!
> 
> I notice that many of their watches use precious metals. If I would like to get an entry level ALS, which model would that be? I am looking at something around the price of a Rolex No-Date Sub (my max budget). Does that watch even exist in ALS catalogue?


The Saxonia is disgusting. GET A ROLEX. Then, save up for a lange 1 or a datograph.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

watchdanny said:


> The Saxonia is disgusting. GET A ROLEX. Then, save up for a lange 1 or a datograph.


Gotta love 4 + year old threads. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Orisginal said:


> Gotta love 4 + year old threads. . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean a thread entry written by a 4 year old?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> Do you mean a thread entry written by a 4 year old?


In my opinion, this is an entry by a die-hard Rolex fan, nothing more. You also need to mature Lange, just like Rolex, but mentally it's a level higher than the Swiss brand.

I love Rolex for its reliability, versatility, precision and solid workmanship (I have 116710BLNR). For a month now I have also 1815 Up / Down in my collection and I must say that it is a different dimension of perception of watchmaking, more exquisite. You can look at this watch and play with its beauty.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My Lange is the star of my collection.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

dantan said:


> My Lange is the star of my collection.
> View attachment 15666646


In addition to the Lange, I love your Reverso and the Santos.

Coincidentally, the Santos was the first nice watch I ever got. It was a college graduation gift that I picked out for myself (preowned, from a late relative who was in the antique jewelry business). It's tiny, just 30mm diameter, though the lug-to-lug measurement is 38mm and my wrist is small. That Santos is my smallest watch. Check it out next to the Ploprof, which is the biggest:


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you wear the Ploprof around your upper arm?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

GrouchoM said:


> Do you wear the Ploprof around your upper arm?


Yes, because ankle is already taken


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

What's on your other ankle? Something with a left side crown, I hope.


----------

